# Mechanic put in wrong half shaft/Axle-Please Help



## thatchsf (Apr 17, 2014)

Brought my 2000 Maxima in for a power steering fluid leak. They ended up replacing the half shaft/axle but put in an axle for an automatic and my car is manual. When I picked up the car I noticed a winding up or thuttering noise that got louder with higher RPM. It would do the exact reverse when slowing down. Before I could complain about that...the wrong axle broke a seal of some sort and ALL my transmission fluid leaked out. Got that fixed, got a tune up, and still have this winding up noise when accelerating. Then a loud noise started while car was in neutral with clutch out. When i press the clutch in it goes away. Mechanic said I needed a new clutch, flywheel, transaxle, and reverse sensor. Got all that done and the sounds are even worse now. I take it back in and they end up putting in another half shaft/axle, took the clutch apart because something was wrong with that too and are now saying its probably the transmission.

My car was running great when I took it in initially(except for the power steering fluid leak. And then it has just been $1000's of problems ever since. Can anything they have done caused these noises or problem with the transmission. 
Please Help
Jason


----------



## Huli (Apr 14, 2014)

In my opinion: Sounds like they either need to fix everything at no charge, or you need a lawyer.


----------

